# Worldschooling?



## Knowmads (Oct 8, 2015)

We are a Canadian Family who have been living overseas for 17 years. The last 6 we have spent in Bali, where our two boys (aged 9 and 11) have been attending the Green School-- a bamboo school which teaches sustainable leadership. We are now seeking new, but equally engaging educational experiences elsewhere. For the last 4 months, we have been on a worldschooling adventure which has taken us through europe and central asia, but from January we will be settling in Mexico for a while, because we would really love to learn Spanish, and because the grandparents will be staying in San Jose del Cabo. Does anyone have any connections to worldschooling/homeschooling groups or micro-schools that you could share with us? Or can you recommend freelance teachers, tutors or other, non-traditional education service providers that would give us a dynamic introduction to the country, and the language? We are open to any suggestions. The ideal situation would have my boys making friends with spanish speaking kids asap. We are also very keen to connect with any progressive communities in the area. Gracias!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

After your schooling adventures around the world you may be disappointed finding " progressive communities" near San Jose del Cabo which is basically a tourist destination for deep sea fishermen, sun worshippers and drinkers. Baja California is nothing like mainland Mexico in every aspect, the closest city with higher education (a university) would be La Paz about 2 to 3 hours driving time...good luck.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The way the OP is worded leads me to ask what they would define as a "progressive" community?
Puzzled. A wild guess would be that Sayulita and environs might be a more suitable destination.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Knowmads said:


> We are a Canadian Family who have been living overseas for 17 years. The last 6 we have spent in Bali, where our two boys (aged 9 and 11) have been attending the Green School-- a bamboo school which teaches sustainable leadership. We are now seeking new, but equally engaging educational experiences elsewhere. For the last 4 months, we have been on a worldschooling adventure which has taken us through europe and central asia, but from January we will be settling in Mexico for a while, because we would really love to learn Spanish, and because the grandparents will be staying in San Jose del Cabo. Does anyone have any connections to worldschooling/homeschooling groups or micro-schools that you could share with us? Or can you recommend freelance teachers, tutors or other, non-traditional education service providers that would give us a dynamic introduction to the country, and the language? We are open to any suggestions. The ideal situation would have my boys making friends with spanish speaking kids asap. We are also very keen to connect with any progressive communities in the area. Gracias!


FMI, what the heck is the "sustainable leadership" that they've been teaching your children?

And what's a "bamboo" school?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> The way the OP is worded leads me to ask what they would define as a "progressive" community?
> Puzzled. A wild guess would be that Sayulita and environs might be a more suitable destination.


lagoloo, they are looking for a progressive school, not a surfing school,LOL


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> lagoloo, they are looking for a progressive school, not a surfing school,LOL


Do you know anything about Sayulita? It's been accused of being "Berkeley SOB". 

Check out:www.sayulitalife.com/community-costaverdeschool 

Oh, and they also do have a surfing school.
:juggle:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Knowmads said:


> We are a Canadian Family who have been living overseas for 17 years. The last 6 we have spent in Bali, where our two boys (aged 9 and 11) have been attending the Green School-- a bamboo school which teaches sustainable leadership. We are now seeking new, but equally engaging educational experiences elsewhere. For the last 4 months, we have been on a worldschooling adventure which has taken us through europe and central asia, but from January we will be settling in Mexico for a while, because we would really love to learn Spanish, and because the grandparents will be staying in San Jose del Cabo. Does anyone have any connections to worldschooling/homeschooling groups or micro-schools that you could share with us? Or can you recommend freelance teachers, tutors or other, non-traditional education service providers that would give us a dynamic introduction to the country, and the language? We are open to any suggestions. The ideal situation would have my boys making friends with spanish speaking kids asap. We are also very keen to connect with any progressive communities in the area. Gracias!


Several terms here I'm not familiar with: "bamboo school", "sustainable leadership", "worldschooling", and "micro-schools". As a retired teacher, I'm curious to know how what they mean. Whatever type of school you find for your children, just living in Mexico will be an education in itself!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> Do you know anything about Sayulita? It's been accused of being "Berkeley SOB":juggle:


Living 6 months of the year in Rincon de Guayabitos 18 miles away from Sayulita I do know something about Sayulita and living the other 6 months on the San Francisco Peninsula I also know a bit about Berserkly...

When I wrote :" lagoloo, they are looking for a progressive school, not a surfing school,LOL"

I was making a joke hence the LOL at the end, guess you did not get it...but thanks for the "like"...........


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Worldschooling sounds like traveling with F. Scott and Zelda and letting the world be your teacher.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, I got it. I've done some vacation time in Sayulita and wouldn't mind living around there except for the climate......doesn't suit.
I added the reference in case the OP didn't know about the town. Sounds like it's pretty close to what they're looking for.

Oh yeah.......travelling the world with Scott and Zelda would, indeed, make an indelible impression on a young mind. LOL.


----------



## Knowmads (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Sayulita is already on our radar, so it's great to have that confirmed. We will need to dig deeper in Cabo once we get there, obviously. If you want to know more about our previous school just google Greenschool bali and you will see what a bamboo school that promotes sustainable leadership is all about.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Knowmads said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Sayulita is already on our radar, so it's great to have that confirmed. We will need to dig deeper in Cabo once we get there, obviously. If you want to know more about our previous school just google Greenschool bali and you will see what a bamboo school that promotes sustainable leadership is all about.


I looked at the website. What an inspiring school! My kids would absolutely thrive in that environment. 

In terms of a community in Mexico where you might find kindred spirits, Tepoztlán, Morelos and the surrounding area is a place where there are many people who care deeply about sustainability and caring for the environment, and are involved in various initiatives. Of course, it's surrounded by the Tepozteco mountains, not on the ocean, so perhaps not what you're looking for.

Good luck in your search! I think it's fantastic that you are giving your kids the opportunity to grow up in different areas of the world, learning to be world citizens through experience.


----------

